# Linux - Befehl auf Konsole ausführen



## fox-octi (21 Januar 2016)

Hi Liebes Forum,

gibt es die Möglichkeit direkt linux commands auszuführen.
Gibt es die Möglichkeit den Status der Ein/Ausgänge oder sogar Variablen der Laufzeitumgebung abzufragen? 

Ich hoffe es kann mir einer helfen.

Gruß

Chris

ps.

Wago (8002)


----------



## .:WAGO::014731:. (22 Januar 2016)

Hallo fox-octi,

mit der WagoConfigToolLIB.lib, welche im Handbuch des 750-8202(war wohl mit 8002 gemeint) beschrieben ist,
können auch eigene ausführbare Skripte aus dem Ordner /etc/config-tools aufgerufen werden.
Auf  Inhalte von Variablen kann man über die Webvisu, über PHP(attched HowtTo) sowie SNMP zugreifen.


----------



## fox-octi (22 Januar 2016)

Hi,

danke erstmal. 

SNMP bekomme ich die Daten des Gerätes aber leider keine Aussage zu dem laufenden Projekt und dessen Werten.
Die Php Geschichte, fragt nicht wirklich die Daten ab, sondern man muss vorher entsprechend eine CSV erstellen mit dem Projekt, was leider auch nicht passend ist. Gibt es eine bessere Variante? 
Gibt es die Möglichkeit/Funktion automatisch alle Werte/Variablen in eine CSV zu exportieren?

Das ausführen eines Befehls klappt auf einer Konsole. 
Welche Optionen gibt es Pakete auf der Wago nach zuinstallieren, wie zum Bsp. mailx etc. 

Gruß

Chris


----------



## .:WAGO::014731:. (25 Januar 2016)

Hallo Fox-octi,

ich vermute immer noch, dass der PFC200 750-8202 gemeint ist. Vielleicht mal eine Bestätigung, damit Klarheit herrscht, danke.
Beim 750-8202 hat man die Möglichkeit, eigene OID's(SNMP) zu erstellen und zu registrieren. Das passiert alles im Codesys Projekt.
Dann kannst Du auf die Variablenwerte mit einem SNMP Manager zugreifen. Wie das genau geht, erfährst Du beim WAGO Support.
Zum Erstellen eigener .csv Logdaten(z.B Temperaturwerte mit Zeitstempel usw.) suche doch bitte mal nach Dataplotter auf der WAGO Homepage.


----------



## fox-octi (25 Januar 2016)

Hi,

danke für die Antwort. 8202 stimmt.
Also einfach eine Mail an Support@wago.de?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## .:WAGO::014731:. (25 Januar 2016)

Hallo,

ja genau, wir erstellen dann ein Ticket für Dich und werden Dir zu dem Thema helfen.


----------

